# White Cloud Minnows Breeding?



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

I had them breed for me once, and only once about 1 year ago. The fry survived without any sort of special treatment on my part. I still have all the fry to this day. 

They will be fine for the time being, but I suppose you could get a small 2.5 gallon tank from petco and transfer them over with some moss and they will be happy until you can rehome them.

I have no other help other than enjoy them for now and send them to me when they get a little bigger haha. I love my mountain minnows, they are always displaying for each other, but I have never been able to recreate those conditions for some reason...


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

The adults ones are actually pretty nice. I've started with them pretty small size and long and behold they grew up and looks awesome. 

I went and got a 5 gallon tank earlier this afternoon and set it up. I'm thinking about transferring them over there and let them grow out. But the transfer won't be done until I plant that tank in the next few days to come.

They are really tiny frys, I thought it was mosquitoes at first but there's so many of them now. Can't even count them.

I didn't know what to feed them so I got some Hikari First Bites and they seem to love it. Even the tiny little ones pick at it also. I think they're like 1-2 days old.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah I just fed mine frozen brine shrimp and they were perfectly fine. 

What other fish do you have in the tank? The fry may be a tasty treat while you are setting up the 5 gallon.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

The tank consist of just shrimps and the white cloulds minnows themselves. No other fish is present. There is a alot of them. So much, I skipped on my water change today.

I'm not even sure how to remove the frys/babies when it comes time to transfering them over to the new tank. New tank is cycling at the moment with fresh ada aquasoil along with new layout and decorations soon to come.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

you should be able to scoop them out with a small net, the super small ones have fine enough netting that the fry won't get through. It will be a pain to fish them all out with a tiny little net, and you likely won't get them all out, but you should be able to get the majority of them.

I am guessing that you won't really need to acclimate them to the new tank... since it is the same water. But to be safe maybe transfer the fry to a container and do a drip acclimation for an hour or so. If it was me though I would probably just scoop them out of the old tank right into the new tank.


----------



## askindc (Jun 28, 2008)

How about the possibility of temporarily moving only the adult minnows to your new tank? That approach probably would be much easier than catching and transferring the many tiny fry into the new tank. Also, the old tank would have a lot more space for the fry to grow and thrive in than does the new one.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

White Cloud juvies and Sub-adults are one of my favourite fish. The colours they develop are unreal (hence why they used to be called the 'poor mans neon tetra' ). I had a 10gl with about 5 adults in it, just stuffed with plant trimmings floating around with this and that, and within about three months, I must have had near a hundred fry/juvies. 
I would just transfer the adults like stated above until you sell off the rest or trade them for plants...


----------



## sAroock (Oct 26, 2010)

srry to nudge in, but can u get them breeding for a outdoor container with dense floating plant, no filter? I always wanted to give a try...


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

You can do that no problem. A half-barrel, a bucket, or anything that contains enough water to house them appropriately that has floating plants, plant clippings, or anything, will work.


----------



## AndiH (Apr 4, 2010)

Anything special about your water conditions? I have some white minnows but nothing has happened that I can see. Of course, the other fish may be eating any fry, but I would think some would manage to hide out.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

While the other tank is cycling, I didn't use the same water from the tank that the parents and frys are in. I feed them twice a day. One before work, and before bedtime. 

I feed the parent first on Spirulina Enriched Flakes, sprinkle a bit on top and adults go crazy. I only have 6 or so only as adults. Not sure how to tell which ones are females and males. Not even sure which one is the one that is giving birth to the frys.

I then feed the Frys the Hikari First Bites. They seem to be swimming well and hang out in shoals above the water line. 2 Oxygen air stone goes into the tank, it's a small tank.

I don't think the adult white minnows are eating any of the frys. At least I don't hope so. There's way too many to tell.

My water parameter is not so bad at all. Weekly waterchanges every weekend except this pass weekend that passed. Afraid I was going to siphon out some of the frys during a water change.

I think netting the Frys will end up with some death and I would like to avoid that as much as possible. I'm going to leave them all in the same tank and give it a few more days or weeks. Some of the earlier born Frys are already 5x as big as the ones that are a day old. They're starting to have a glow speckle patch on their tiny bodies. Pretty cool.

I like these better than Neons or any form of Tetras. I have had many Species of Tetras before and they're just not my likings.

I have some Hygro Polys floatting on top and the frys that are popping out just lay near the leaves of the plant and chill as they grow. Other than that, the bottom foreground is Glosso and that's it. Water is kept at room temperature as it's always been. No special filtration or any at all. The White Clouds Minnows have been in that tank for nearly 3 months now and I've seen them grow from tiny juvi size to adults.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

When they are large enough would you sell me 10 ish?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Honestly, your Whiteclouds are probably breeding and the eggs are probs getting eaten. Like I said, if you put just white clouds in a tank with trimmings/clippings, you'll end up with more than you put in there. Trust me, you can do it.


----------



## AndiH (Apr 4, 2010)

Heh, I don't have the space to put them in their own tank so for now I guess I don't worry about it. Perhaps when its time to give the Endlers a rest; just got them a couple weeks ago so it will take a while lol.


----------

